
High-performance automatic game recording (LoL, CS:GO, etc.) - jessezhang
https://lowkey.gg
======
jessezhang
Hey everyone, I'm one of the main creators of the app. For all the gamers
here, the app allows you to automatically record the gameplay vods for
whatever game you're playing (especially during these quarantined times).

The premise is simple: you can record high-quality videos with no impact on
the performance in your game. Then, we give you nice tools to clip and upload
videos to share with friends or review in our online portal.

For certain games (more coming soon), the app detects when your game
starts/ends so it'll automatically capture the vod without you having to think
about it.

Let me know what you think!

